# Cable TV on Projector



## hauser.josh12 (Aug 31, 2014)

As a cheap college student, I opted for a projector instead of a bigger and more expensive TV. Now, my task is to get the cable from the wall to play on the projector.

The projector has a coax input (one of the reasons I bought this specific model), however, it appears that it is analog.

I purchased a Digital Converter box and used that to plug into the A/V input on the projector. However, the digital converter box did not pick up all the cable channels. Don't know if I just picked a bad model of a converter box or if converter boxes in general are not capable of what I am trying to do.

Just wondering what the best method is to go from the coax cable from the wall to get it to show on the projector. Preferably it would connect to the component A/V input as I would like to keep the HDMI port reserved for ChromeCast.

Thanks in advance for the help.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

What type of service are you attempting to use (ie: antenna, cable TV, SAT, etc.) and are you sure the "cable from the wall" is active?

The projector doesn't have a tuner, so you need a tuner to tune the channels. The type of tuner that you use, will depend on the type of service you are using. 

You then connect the output of the tuner to the projector input.


----------

